# The Cyanide & Happiness Random Comic Generator Thread



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2016)

I got to this today, and my sides are hurting XD
Post here your funny comics XD

http://explosm.net/rcg


----------



## Razorzeto (Apr 30, 2016)

Some random shit XD









--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Razorzeto (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2016)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Razorzeto (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Margen67 (Apr 30, 2016)

http://explosm.net/rcg/czmhylljn




http://explosm.net/rcg/bqxombvys


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Luglige (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Luglige (Apr 30, 2016)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Razorzeto (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Luglige (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Razorzeto (Apr 30, 2016)

lol


----------



## Luglige (Apr 30, 2016)

Razorzeto said:


> lol


----------



## Razorzeto (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Luglige (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## luigoalma (Apr 30, 2016)

12 images are too many, so spoiler it is:


Spoiler


----------



## Dartz150 (May 1, 2016)




----------



## nxwing (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Razorzeto (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Dorimori (May 1, 2016)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## VinsCool (May 1, 2016)

I love how most of the strips turn into a sexual thing.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Dorimori (May 1, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Dorimori (May 1, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Touko White (May 1, 2016)

(Also to the guy with 'your waifu is shit' in their signature, I say, no)


----------



## migles (May 1, 2016)

not actually random
because i locked some panels until i get cool outcomes









PS: so if you say it's oposite day, does that mean it's not oposite day? but it's not oposite day, so you are telling the truth.. omg my head...


----------



## smileyhead (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Dorimori (May 1, 2016)




----------



## PaiiNSteven (May 1, 2016)

LOL

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Larsenv (May 2, 2016)




----------



## Larsenv (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2016)

Bleh.


Spoiler: 10 images!


----------



## Larsenv (May 3, 2016)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Larsenv (May 3, 2016)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Larsenv (May 4, 2016)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (May 6, 2016)

http://explosm.net/rcg/ufiufiufi


----------



## Larsenv (May 6, 2016)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (May 6, 2016)

I found some "values" for the comic 

rnf :Blue says he might be straight
smk :Green Boots Blue in the dick
ufi :Green Barfs
zed :Two dead in horrible accident
lpf :You really should exercise more.
hpl :Both vomit colours
rwq :Ket's do our secret handshake
sap :Bothe dance

http://explosm.net/rcg/rnfhplzed would be

Blue says he might be straight

Both vomit colours

Two dead in horrible accident


----------



## Larsenv (May 6, 2016)




----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Larsenv (May 6, 2016)

Using @ElyosOfTheAbyss's method...


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (May 6, 2016)

```
rnf :Blue says he might be straight
smk :Green Boots Blue in the dick
ufi :Green Barfs
zed :Two dead in horrible accident
lpf :You really should exercise more.
hpl :Both vomit colours
rwq :Ket's do our secret handshake
sap :Bothe dance
vmj :Masterbation record broken
htw :Kill himeself blue
obe : Say out loud
rek :Run over dog
ypq :NO ONE CARES
kxl : JK
lfc : Im proud son
txf : I DONT CARE
xkt : Saw it coming
tkv :Staring
rzs :Tummy head
zlw :I have cancer
jih :#rekt
nmw :I fell like shit
qtk :Mistaken for someone who give a shit
qoz : no
jge : Give me cloaths
ekx : Awkward
nqk : Drunk, wanna have sex?
czd : HOORAY
gvz : Pregnent 8 months later
xwj : YOU ARENT MY DAD   
vtn : Blue blush
```
All values I know of rn


----------



## VinsCool (May 6, 2016)

Luigoalma figured this first.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (May 6, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Luigoalma figured this first.


Actually I fuigured it out when it came out but I only shared it now


----------



## Larsenv (May 7, 2016)




----------



## EarlAB (May 8, 2016)

http://explosm.net/rcg/drmredslb

http://explosm.net/rcg/ewukdlbti
^That second one is pretty much how ADHD and Bipolar affects me. lol

http://explosm.net/rcg/hkixbcvxr

@VinsCool and @Cherry Pie do that all the time.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 20, 2017)

*I'm bringing this godlike thread back with this perfect image.*




​
Alternatively:




Explanation:










Spoiler: MOAR!


----------



## Filo97 (Aug 20, 2017)

http://explosm.net/rcg/vgxtnedya


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## Filo97 (Aug 20, 2017)

This is the best


----------



## NutymcNuty (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## Larsenv (Aug 20, 2017)

Yay this post is back


----------



## pokecrafter1551 (Aug 20, 2017)

http://explosm.net/rcg/oybijvzuc

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Aug 20, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> -snip-


cool trick


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 20, 2017)

Holy necrobump. I actually forgot I even made this thread. Rereading the replies made my day. Thanks guys


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 21, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Holy necrobump. I actually forgot I even made this thread. Rereading the replies made my day. Thanks guys


Second comic green shirt
Is that @Dionicio3


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 21, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Second comic green shirt
> Is that @Dionicio3


Wtf


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Aug 21, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Wtf


it's true


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 21, 2017)

Petraplexity said:


> it's true


No


----------



## Filo97 (Aug 21, 2017)

Petraplexity said:


> it's true


It is not. I defend Skiddo.


----------



## theEPICDOGEMAN (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## The Catboy (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## theEPICDOGEMAN (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Larsenv (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Larsenv (Aug 23, 2017)

Apparently they're making this as a card game...

http://explosm.net/promo/learn-more


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2017)

Larsenv said:


> Apparently they're making this as a card game...
> 
> http://explosm.net/promo/learn-more


I'd buy it if I had friends to play it with.


----------



## Larsenv (Aug 23, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I'd buy it if I had friends to play it with.



Same, I'd consider getting it I guess.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 21, 2018)

I'd like to revive this thread
It was actually very funny


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Lukerz (Apr 21, 2018)

http://explosm.net/rcg/jnxoihsmk


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 21, 2018)

Lukerz said:


> http://explosm.net/rcg/jnxoihsmk


----------



## Lukerz (Apr 21, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


>


Exactly


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Meteor7 (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm sexual, and very offended by this.


 


 
The correct response to blatant discrimination.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 23, 2018)

Meteor7 said:


> View attachment 121076
> I'm sexual, and very offended by this.
> View attachment 121077
> View attachment 121078
> ...


lot of them made by laugh out loud (lol)
especially the one with nutkicking (even if it hurts)


----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## supergamer368 (Apr 23, 2018)

Spoiler: Several comics inside

















































Spoiler: EDIT: Moar comics


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## oofio (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 24, 2018)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## oofio (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 24, 2018)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Localhorst86 (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## supergamer368 (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## oofio (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Larsenv (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Larsenv (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## supergamer368 (Feb 8, 2019)

i am perfectly ok with the return of this thread


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 8, 2019)

Easy weight loss tricks doctors hate.






That gay shit is too much for these ladies.






Secret Handshake.






Greenshirt's secret.


----------



## Larsenv (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 9, 2019)

this website exists


----------



## Creatable (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 12, 2019)

This thread just gave me 25xp, so let's bump it and post new comics!

Looks like the generator was updated with a fuckton of new panels too!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 12, 2019)

Thank you for reviving this thread:


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 13, 2019)

This is exactly how I feel sometimes.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jun 13, 2019)

This


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 14, 2019)

Localhorst86 said:


> View attachment 169853


That escalated quickly


----------

